# Tourist tax



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Currently on a camp site near The Hague, and am on an ASCI rate €16 per day plus tax. Total for two days is €32 plus €8.04 tax. 
Is this correct?

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Probably
Just started tourist tax in Italy on April first €2 per day each


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

see:
http://www.denhaag.nl/home/bewoners/loket/to/Toeristenbelasting.htm

Google translation of the 2013 rates:

rates 2013

How high the tax is, is on the star rating of the property. For people who are younger than 15 years a youth rate. The rates for 2013 are per person per night:
camping, port or place other than at a hotel or recreation: € 1.27
hotel without star: € 1.27
1-star hotel: € 1.58
hotel with 2 star: € 1.91
3-star hotel and 30 rooms: € 2.24
3-star hotel with over 30 rooms: € 2.54
4-star hotel: € 3.81
5-star: € 4.76
recreation: € 2.24
Tourist tax for children under 15 years: € 0.49

or google translation of the whole page

Here <<


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Could well be

Tourist tax varies and Holland like Austria may well have an additional rubbish Tax, can't remember the exact amount but it was 1E+ per person a day. It is a state tax like the tourist tax and nothing to do with the campsite

Ask they will give you a breakdown

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont stay on sites much and used our ACSI card twice last summer on a six month trip. One site in Austria worked out at €20 and one in France was the stated €14 and no tax. 

Most of the ACSI sites I have used pile on some kind of tax. I can never work it out. Not as cheap as it first appears!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry they don't

Tourist Tax + rubbish collection tax does not go to the site but to the local authority

That's why they need your passport details

I never thought to ask if nationals pay the Rubbish tax

I suspect the don't having already paid it much as we do in council tax

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry they don't
> 
> Tourist Tax + rubbish collection tax does not go to the site but to the local authority
> 
> ...


No I appreciate that its not the site pulling a fast one but there doesnt seem to be any uniformity to it. Some places charge, others dont. I suppose it depends where it is and what local rules have been enforced. They are rarely the €12, €14 and €16 stated though.

Anyway what do I care. I never use them!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We do and they are really good value

The sites that don't have the ASCI reductions still charge the tourist taxes on top

Aldra


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We have used ACSI sites where the 'rack rate' would have been anywhere up to €42 plus whatever tax/es applied - so quite happy that we paid only €16 even if plus whatever taxes applied  

I have noticed that of those we've used over the last couple of years nearly all seem to be €16 rather than €12 or €14, but maybe that's because we go for sites with facilities. We like to have use of a swimming pool, especially those with the moveable roof covers, bearing in mind we go out of the hottest season. We can select these to suit from the ACSI DVD. 8)

Each to their own - when we started going to France a few years ago I bought the books on the aires but we didn't really like the idea when we got there. Mrs B never feels secure unless we're on a proper site. :roll:

Mind, we did fancy one of the village aires that Barryd posted pix of late last year, she could have been persuaded to stop there but we were already further north of the location heading back towards Blighty.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,


They do,nt miss an opportunity to tax us do they.


norm


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

aldra said:


> Barry they don't
> 
> Tourist Tax + rubbish collection tax does not go to the site but to the local authority
> 
> ...


We do in Austria incorporated in our council tax.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

goldi said:


> Evening all,
> 
> They do,nt miss an opportunity to tax us do they.
> 
> norm


Why should they pay to collect our rubbish?

It's nice if they don't

I have no issue with Tourist tax

And yes I know we spend money some much more than others

But we remain visitors to their country and should contribute to the daily fabric of that country

And most of them provide very low cost sostas etc

Much cheaper in Europe than Britain

But if we had the weather no contest

ldra


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,
especially aldra Well if you want pay £7.50 per day which £2750 per year I have no objections. I think it is excessive.


norm


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you a big family????

Never paid more than about E2 a day each

Much less in most countries

And of course I dont travel 365 days a year

Good evening to you too norm  

Aldra


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We've found that tourist tax varies considerably from a few cents to €2 a night in several European countries.

We stayed at an ACSI site in Switzerland for one night that insisted we paid for a plastic bag as a rubbish tax although we didn't have any to dispose of. We kept the bag as it was a good strong one - and they gave us a pitch on a bit of rough gravel by some statics rather than one with a view over the lake 8) 

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Swizerand and austria charge a rubbish tax

It's nothing to do with ACSI sites

All sites charge 

Just don't want people thinking ACSI charge them to make up there costs

They dont

They remain good cost sites off season

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess that if sites float your boat you will have to pay the asking price.

Personally I would rather have my fingernails pulled out one by one than stay on a camp site. I guess it's a matter of personal preference, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our gite attracts tourist tax too.......

over 13 year olds pay €0.40 per day from the 1st April to 31st October,

if we have a star rating then the amount goes up as the rating goes up - by staying unclassified (but according to the local Tourist Office we would get at least a 3* rating if we wanted) the cost for our visitors is kept down.

The rates for 2013 are;

Per person per night
Type of establishment Tariff €
4* hotel 0.80
3* hotel 0.60
2* hotel 0.50
1* hotel 0.40
Non classified residence 0.40
3* & 4* caravan/camping/camping car 0.20
CL/ CS type simple sites, and non-classified 1* & 2* 0.20


So the answer is to avoid Holland and head South - we still have a few spaces in our gite!

Guests coming with their MH are NOT charged by us of course.... :lol: and are very welcome.........

One lovely couple departed this morning  

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

And I am required to collect the money between April and October and then pay it to the local council. I could just take it out of the charges for the gite, but if we had 6 adults staying in our gite I would lose 6x40c/day = 2.40€ dailyx 7 for each week, or 16.80€ per week.

You the hirer put your rubbish in our bins, many of you drop litter on our streets and drive on our roads. So why shouldn't you pay towards your stay so the community doesn't have to subsidise your stay?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.etoa.org/policyareas/tourist-taxes


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't mind paying these extra taxes eg tourist tax, but I wish the UK would do the same to these countries that charge extra taxes.

For example you need to purchase an ESTA to get into America. Do we do the same? No

Went to Turkey a few years ago on holiday. Had to pay £10 at immigration to get in. Do we do the same? No

And I'm sure there's lots of others. 

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pmcclure said:


> Don't mind paying these extra taxes eg tourist tax, but I wish the UK would do the same to these countries that charge extra taxes.
> 
> For example you need to purchase an ESTA to get into America. Do we do the same? No
> 
> ...


I think you will find that there are landing fees imposed on planes landing in the UK which are dependent upon passenger numbers among other things. The charge include the provision of immigration services. These charges are passed onto the customer by the airline so a person arriving does pay a tax to get in.

One thing for sure is that once a tourist is in he will pay dearly for the privilege of being in rip off Britain.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

pmcclure said:


> Currently on a camp site near The Hague, and am on an ASCI rate €16 per day plus tax. Total for two days is €32 plus €8.04 tax.
> Is this correct?
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter,

That wouldn't happen to be the one at Edam would it? Got caught out with their tax. Came as a bit of a surprise, and the site wasn't that great. Funnily enough we didn't pay any T.tax in Italy a couple of years ago.

Gary.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Gary

Can't remember the exact name, but it's near the beach just to the south of The Hague. Will check later.

Peter


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Vakantiepark Kijkuin


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

No not the same one. Maybe it's catching! I think we stayed there nearly 2 years ago and it was only €1 at the time.

But a better on than Edam!!

Gary.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sure that tourist taxes were once included now listed separately

maybe to allow the campsites to differentiate between their cost and local charges 

Or maybe because local tax payers are exempt

I know in Italy and Austria they were added and Prob now it's spreading across Europe

The rubbish collection is high as that's also per person, not sure if it is levied on kids though

however free aires ect balance the overall cost

aldra


----------

